

Show HN: Circular concept, a social network that has boundaries - eegilbert
http://circular.io

======
jayzee
There is nothing to see unfortunately. Nice video but I don't know how you are
bounding my network. Interesting idea though conceptually, but its going to be
tough to explain it to the _public_

